# Livery near Tiverton/Cullompton



## Aniseed (2 January 2014)

Can anyone recommend a DIY or part livery yard near Tiverton or Cullompton? I'm moving to the area from Cirencester in the next few months and will be working in Exeter. I have been back over previous posts on here and Gingerlands seems to have been cropped up a few times, but it doen't look like there is much off road hacking.

I'm completely spoilt where I am at the moment and would like somewhere with a floodlit school, year round turnout and good hacking with somewhere to go for a gallop (I'm lucky enough to currently have access to a point to point course!).

I've asked in Wychanger saddlery and they could only think of Gingerlands. A few others that have cropped up on internet searches are: Ashley Park Farm, Ashmoor Stud and Livery, Springfield Equestrian, but none of them have websites. 

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. I'm really surprised at the lack of yoards considering how horsey the area is!


----------



## NorthDevonTraveller (3 January 2014)

Hi welcome to the area.  'Quality' local yards in the Exeter area would be Newhall Equine at Broadclyst and Upton Pyne which is the other side of Exeter.  Both have websites.  Various friends have used Upton Pyne and found them helpful - hacking appears to be good.  Newhall would have the advantage of hacking in Clyst Forest but you have to cross a main road to get there.  Been to Gingerlands to look at a horse for sale and it seemed tidy and well run.

Ashley Park Farm is known as Seven Crosses locally as that is the location, don't know how good it is.  Ashmoor Stud & Livery don't appear to exist any more.  Their address is only a few miles from me but the website no longer works.  Springfield Equestrian are on facebook, and you could also try Tyler Bradshaw at Mill Lane Livery, Cruwys Morchard or Sian Brown at West Wilson Farm, Rackenford (their neighbour has a gallop).  Equine Tourism website or Witheridge Riding Club page on Facebook should help.  Good luck.

To be honest, hacking in Devon isn't always that great unless you can ride straight onto a moor.  Too many people bombing around country roads and not concentrating ...


----------



## Always-Riding (3 January 2014)

I've heard good things of Lane End Livery & Stud (they have a facebook page).

Agree with NDT - hacking can be dicey depending on where in Devon you are.


----------



## Aniseed (8 January 2014)

Thank you both this is very useful. I think I need to go and have a look at a few to get a feel for the area.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 January 2014)

I'll PM you with a place to avoid, not really in your area so can't help otherwise.


----------

